# Audi R8 V10 - Zaino European approved detailer



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

Its a great , great feeling to say that we *Car Detail* are the Portuguese Approved Detailing Company from *ZAINO*.

We made a video to celebrate this moment and i hope you all enjoy it.






The picture report will come in a few days time :thumb:

I would like to thank John for the trust :thumb:

ps: 12 Dias antes means 12 days before...

Regards

Rui


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

great job


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

But music like from porn film :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mindis said:


> But music like from porn film :lol:


it´s a chill out song...


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

As I said on Fb, very nice Rui :thumb:

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Mindis said:


> But music like from porn film :lol:


You must see another kind off movies...porn isn´t good for you...:lol:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Every work done by you is always a "Box of surprises", one word "Absolutly AMAIZING"!!!!!!:argie:

Fantastic Rui!!!!!:thumb:

Congrats for the approved detailer by ZAINO, you deserve a lot!!!!!

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Fantastic results on a gorgeous car!

Although I have to question why there appear to be aftermarket filters on the intakes?


----------



## ash-g (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JD said:


> Fantastic results on a gorgeous car!
> 
> Although I have to question why there appear to be aftermarket filters on the intakes?


I really can´t be sure but the car have one year and half and don´t have any service yet , bit strange to come like that from factory.....u never know these days


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ash-g said:


> very nice :thumb:





Jorge said:


> Every work done by you is always a "Box of surprises", one word "Absolutly AMAIZING"!!!!!!:argie:
> 
> Fantastic Rui!!!!!:thumb:
> 
> ...


Obrigado AMIGO!!!!



tim said:


> As I said on Fb, very nice Rui :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to the next one


Thanks tim


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

great video, enjoyed watching it! music goes well with it i think


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

big ben said:


> great video, enjoyed watching it! music goes well with it i think


Many work in the production of the video , the highway footage went well and the music it´s Aerosoul-Isla Blanca (Aftersun Chill Version)


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Nicely done ! Must have taken allot of time :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats a stunningly well made video for self made, the work on the car dont look to shabby either


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks stunning great finish, What was the LSP?
cheers


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

himpe said:


> Nicely done ! Must have taken allot of time :thumb:


Yes a lot. , and thanks for the feedback :thumb:



james b said:


> Thats a stunningly well made video for self made, the work on the car dont look to shabby either


Thanks James , but i really need a mac...i did the preview of this R8 with one imac and other videos , and...pc sucks


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks stunning great finish, What was the LSP?
> cheers


Z2 Pro with 2 layers ( zfx ) and 24 hours later a coat of Swissvax Crystal Rock :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That is truly stunning, a perfect finish, also so much more pleasurable to watch a video than a picture write up, it captures so much more of the process.

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eddy said:


> That is truly stunning, a perfect finish, also so much more pleasurable to watch a video than a picture write up, it captures so much more of the process.
> 
> Keep it up :thumb:


Thanks Eddy , even i do this for a living i continue to really loving detailing :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

great vid you put together Rui:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleamingkleen said:


> great vid you put together Rui:thumb:


Thanks Jay :thumb:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Great vid!

Parabéns! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tfonseca said:


> Great vid!
> 
> Parabéns! :thumb:


Obrigado amigo :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats to you and great video


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Congrats to you and great video


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great Video you put together it's a work of art Rui 
Congrats on the Zaino Approved Detailer:thumb:


Best Regards

Mario


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

fantastic video and work :thumb:

congratulations for approval of zaino


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## rover214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats to you and great video


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Great Video you put together it's a work of art Rui
> Congrats on the Zaino Distributorship :thumb:
> 
> Best Regards
> ...


Thanks Mario and i will send the e-mail to you today 



yamaha said:


> fantastic video and work :thumb:
> 
> congratulations for approval of zaino





*MAGIC* said:


> Great work.





rover214 said:


> Congrats to you and great video


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Well done Rui and congratulations on becoming a Zaino Approved Detailer!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Well done Rui and congratulations on becoming a Zaino Approved Detailer!


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Maaassive mate!! You know it!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Racer said:


> Z2 Pro with 2 layers ( zfx ) and 24 hours later a coat of Swissvax Crystal Rock :thumb:


The perfect combo! 

Nice work as always!!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miracle Detail said:


> The perfect combo!
> 
> Nice work as always!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TCD said:


> Maaassive mate!! You know it!


Thanks Jose :thumb:

I hope to see the your LP670 detail real soon here


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Good job, looks great, some pretty intense defects in the paint too. 

Well done, great vid too:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The report will be out tomorrow and meanwhile i leave a picture from it.










Regards

Rui


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing Rui... great car :thumb:


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

hi rui, that was a very nice and sweet video.

as usual top job, proud in you my man.

cheers , Abraço


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect car


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------

